# Apple fordert Verkaufsstop der Galaxy Reihe in Europa



## Infin1ty (19. August 2011)

Apple hat jüngst den europaweiten Verkaufsstop des Galaxy Tab 10.1
in Europa erreicht, welcher in ganz Europa mit Ausnahme Deutschland
wieder aufgehoben wurde. 

Der Streit von Apple und Samsung geht nun in die zweite Runde,
Apple versucht diese mal die komplette Galaxy Reihe vom europäischen Markt zu verbannen.
Es geht um die Smartphones Galaxy S sowie SII und das Galaxy Ace
und um die Tablets Galaxy Tab 7 und 10.1, welches ja schon einmal
in Fokus von Apple war.

Dies versucht Apple mit einer Unterlassungsbeschwerde
die beim Gericht in Den Haag vorgelegt wurde zu erreichen.

Nicht nur Produktion, Lieferung, Handel und Verkauf 
sollen verboten werden, alle Händler müssten die Produkte innerhalb
von 14 Tagen an Samsung zurückschicken.

Darüber entscheiden wird das Gericht in Den Haag am 15. September,
der Bann wurde dann am 13 Oktober in Kraft treten.

Quelle:  Stereopoly

Kommentar: Da wird mir das MacBook auf dem ich grad schreibe glatt zuwider...
Apple wird langsam größenwahsinnig


----------



## robbe (19. August 2011)

Einfach nur krank. So wirklich leiden konnt ich Apple noch nie, aber so langsam entwickelt sich da daraus richtige Abscheu.


----------



## Legacyy (19. August 2011)

Also so langsam wird das echt bescheuert... wer glauben die wer die sind???
Die können doch net machen was die wollen und alles verbieten, was konkurrenzfähig (bzw. besser im Falle des Galaxy S2) ist. 


> Apple wird langsam größenwahsinnig


 Stimmt, normale Menschen wissen, wann man aufzuhören hat, nur Apple geht (mal wieder) viel zu weit....


----------



## Niza (19. August 2011)

Und Schonwieder eine Apple vs Samsung News
Mal sehen wer den Kampf gewinnt 
Apple will doch nur die Konkurrenz ausschalten und versuchen das so hinterhältig



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## prost (19. August 2011)

Das ist doch kaum mehr zu glauben????
Ich hab Apple noch nie gemocht, aber jetzt... *kotz*


----------



## Ezio (19. August 2011)

Hier scheinen tatsächlich alle zu glauben, Apple seien die einzigen die andere Firmen verklagen. Wenn Samsung mal jemanden verklagt, interessiert das keinen weil ihre Publicity einen ******* wert ist.


----------



## SplitxD1 (19. August 2011)

Bitte diskutiert weiter über triviale Kleinigkeiten, die sich auch durch euer geheule nicht ändern. :>
Die Gerichte entscheiden, nicht die Android-Hather-Community oder die Apple-Fanboy-Community.

Das euch Apple nicht interessiert scheint ja nicht der Fall zu sein.
Das ihr Apple noch nie mochtet ist irrellevant.
Das ihr nie, nie, nie, nie Apple-Produke generell nicht kauft interessiert auch niemanden und es ändert auch nichts.

Meine Güte, macht was Produktives.

"Die wollen nur die Konkurenz ausschalten.... *Cry*" als ob das überhaupt machbar wäre. Als ob Bilder fläschen würde, was in 10min zu widerlegen wäre. Ihr seit einfach so blind.


----------



## Porry (19. August 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Hier scheinen tatsächlich alle zu glauben, Apple seien die einzigen die andere Firmen verklagen. Wenn Samsung mal jemanden verklagt, interessiert das keinen weil ihre Publicity einen ******* wert ist.


Ich weiß zwar nichts genaues aber natürlich verklagen andere Firmen sich auch gegenseitig.
Aber bei Apple ist dass irgendwie dieser "ganz große Stil" der die Sache so heikel macht.

Vielleicht ist es jetzt noch im Bereich des akzeptablen, (auch wenn Ich es anders sehe -> Subjektiv) aber ich hab mal den Thread mit den Vorwürfen zur Bilderfälschung überflogen und wenn sich dass als wahr rausstellen sollte, dann müssten eigentlich alle erkennen dass es zu weit geführt wurde.


----------



## SplitxD1 (19. August 2011)

Porry schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nichts genaues aber natürlich verklagen andere Firmen sich auch gegenseitig.
> Aber bei Apple ist dass irgendwie dieser "ganz große Stil" der die Sache so heikel macht.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es jetzt noch im Bereich des akzeptablen, (auch wenn Ich es anders sehe -> Subjektiv) aber ich hab mal den Thread mit den Vorwürfen zur Bilderfälschung überflogen und wenn sich dass als wahr rausstellen sollte, dann müssten eigentlich alle erkennen dass es zu weit geführt wurde.


 
Ganz großer Stil? Es wird eine Firma verklagt und vor der nur die Produktplatte die sich nachweislich beim iPhone/iPad hat inspirieren hat lassen. Das Galaxy Tab 10.1 sah vor dem iPad Release komplett anders aus, danach wurde es sehr an das iPad 2 Design angepasst... Zufall? 

Hier mit Schalt ich mich mal aus der Diskusion aus, weil ich sonst mein eigenen Post ignorieren würde. Das hier sind triviale Kleinigkeiten in der Industrie.



Legacyy schrieb:


> Also so langsam wird das echt bescheuert... wer glauben die wer die sind???
> Die können doch net machen was die wollen und alles verbieten, was konkurrenzfähig (bzw. besser im Falle des Galaxy S2) ist.
> Stimmt, normale Menschen wissen, wann man aufzuhören hat, nur Apple geht (mal wieder) viel zu weit....



Die sind Apple und schützen ihre eigene Produktplatte.
Und eine Firma wird Neuerdings mit Menschen gleichgesetzt? 

Samsung und Apple sind keine Freunde. Das ist nicht als würde man seinen besten Freund verklagen, die haben nur Geschäftsbeziehungen, 
redet net wenn ihr keine Ahnung von der Industire habt. -.-

Ihr wollt eh nur hören was ihr hören wollt, siehe Intel Diskusion mit Stromsparenden CPU's.


----------



## prost (19. August 2011)

> Bitte diskutiert weiter über triviale Kleinigkeiten, die sich auch durch euer geheule nicht ändern. :>
> Die Gerichte entscheiden, nicht die Android-Hather-Community oder die Apple-Fanboy-Community.​


Seine Meinung wird man ja wohl noch äußern dürfen, außerdem wo sind hier bitte die trivalen Kleinigkeiten??
Apple will eine ganze Reihe konkurrenzfähiger Produkte aus lauter Geldgier (unberechtigt) aus einem Teil der Welt verbannen, also eine Kleinigkeit würde ich das nicht nennen.
Ich finde es zumindest durchaus dikutierenswert, da ich unter anderem kein Bock auf ein Monopol von Apple habe...



> Euch euch Apple nicht interessiert scheint ja nicht der Fall zu sein.


??



> Das ihr Apple noch nie mochtet ist irrellevant.
> Das ihr nie, nie, nie, nie Apple-Produke generell nicht kauft interessiert auch niemanden und es ändert auch nichts.
> 
> Meine Güte, macht was Produktives.


Ist dein Gerede jetzt produktiver?


----------



## Infin1ty (19. August 2011)

Natürlich beruht das ganze teilweise auch auf gegenseitigkeit.
Aber Apple geht mittlerweile einfach zu weit.

Und @Ezio: Jetzt ist es legitim, wenn Samsung aber ein Verkaufsstop
der iPhone iPod und iPad Reihe erreichen würde wäre es natürlich furchtbar und unrechtens.
Kannst du nie sachlich bleiben ? 

Und Samsung hat noch keine Produktreihe eines Herstellers verboten.


----------



## HobbyDaddler (19. August 2011)

Apple hat nicht mal "ne Hand voll" Handys und ist Marktführer.
Das lassen die sicht nicht mehr nehmen, egal ob die Galaxy Serie verkauft werden darf oder nicht


----------



## Ezio (19. August 2011)

Apple ist das wertvollste Unternehmen der Welt. Da ist ein "kleiner Stil" kaum möglich. Jeder will sich wenn möglich einen Vorteil verschaffen, so ist die Wirtschaft. Wer nicht so denkt, kann sich gleich über Insolvenz Gedanken machen.



> Und @Ezio: Jetzt ist es legitim, wenn Samsung aber ein Verkaufsstop
> der iPhone iPod und iPad Reihe erreichen würde wäre es natürlich furchtbar und unrechtens.
> Kannst du nie sachlich bleiben ?
> 
> Und Samsung hat noch keine Produktreihe eines Herstellers verboten.


Aber nur weil sie es nicht können! Dafür haben sie viel zu wenig Marktmacht.
Wenn sie einen Verkaufsstop gegen Apple erreichen, Respekt. Wird aber nicht passieren.


----------



## SplitxD1 (19. August 2011)

prost schrieb:


> Seine Meinung wird man ja wohl noch äußern dürfen, außerdem wo sind hier bitte die trivalen Kleinigkeiten??
> Apple will eine ganze Reihe konkurrenzfähiger Produkte aus lauter Geldgier (unberechtigt) aus einem Teil der Welt verbannen, also eine Kleinigkeit würde ich das nicht nennen.
> Ich finde es zumindest durchaus dikutierenswert, da ich unter anderem kein Bock auf ein Monopol von Apple habe...
> 
> ...


 
Apple Monopol gab es nie, wird es nie geben. Es geht um Samsung, es gibt noch HTC, Motorola, Nokia, BlackBerry, Google.....

Das erste "Euch" sollte "Das" heißen, sry.

Ich habe gesagt macht was Produktives, nicht das mein Beitrag produktiv sei. Interpretationsfrage.


----------



## prost (19. August 2011)

> Apple Monopol gab es nie, wird es nie geben. Es geht um Samsung, es gibt noch HTC, Motorola, Nokia, BlackBerry, Google.....



Klar, aber das Galaxy S2 ist halt die einzige Konkurrenz für Apple, die es wirklich mit dem Iphone aufnehmen kann und sogar noch einen Tick besser ist.


----------



## lunar19 (19. August 2011)

> Apple will eine ganze Reihe konkurrenzfähiger Produkte aus lauter  Geldgier (unberechtigt) aus einem Teil der Welt verbannen, also eine  Kleinigkeit würde ich das nicht nennen.



Auf jeden Fall keine Kleinigkeit! Ich habe in letzter Zeit mal die News über Apple verfolgt und was ist bei rausgekommen? Die sind nur noch damit beschäftigt andere Firmen (Samsung, HTC...) im ganz großer Stil zu verklagen und das kann man keine Kleinigkeit nennen!
Langsam sollte es auch mal den Apple-Fanboys auffallen, dass Steve Jobs nicht Gott ist und die Firma auch nicht nur gutes macht! Was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen, dass Apple sich zu einem Giganten mit Existenzängsten entwickelt hat? Die Folge davon ist, dass konkurenzfähige Produkte verdrändt und verboten werden und das darf/ kann nicht sein. Samsungs Konkurenzfähigkeit wird dadurch so massiv eingeschränkt, dass sie wahrscheinlich Millionen-Verluste machen!

mfG lunar19

PS: 


> Es wird eine Firma verklagt und vor der nur die Produktplatte die sich nachweislich beim iPhone/iPad hat inspirieren hat lassen



Was ist daran schlecht? Apple hat das IPhone auch von Braun!


----------



## Ezio (19. August 2011)

> Was ist daran schlecht? Apple hat das IPhone auch von Braun!


eben nicht...


----------



## HobbyDaddler (19. August 2011)

> Aber nur weil sie es nicht können! Dafür haben sie viel zu wenig Marktmacht.
> Wenn sie einen Verkaufsstop gegen Apple erreichen, Respekt. Wird aber nicht passieren.


Stimmt. Zudem war Apple der Erste, der verstanden hat, was die Kunden wollen.
Die anderen sind eher mit auf den Zug gesprungen.
Die werden nicht sagen: Apple hat unser Tablet nachgemacht !



> Klar, aber das Galaxy S2 ist halt die einzige Konkurrenz für Apple, die  es wirklich mit dem Iphone aufnehmen kann und sogar noch einen Tick  besser ist.



Ich würde das Galaxy S2 nicht mit einem 1-Jahr alten Smartphone vergleichen...


----------



## lunar19 (19. August 2011)

> eben nicht...



Eben doch: Inspiriert!


----------



## Ezio (19. August 2011)

WTF soll ich jetzt lachen? 
Da geht es wenn dann nur um die Rechner App und die hat auch schon seit Jahren ein neues Design.


----------



## prost (19. August 2011)

> Ich würde das Galaxy S2 nicht mit einem 1-Jahr alten Smartphone vergleichen...


Darum geht es ja auch nicht. Es ist trotzdem eine Konkurrenz für Apple,  und das sie diese aus Europa verbannen wollen, um selbst mehr Gewinn zu  machen darf einfach nicht sein.


----------



## nyso (19. August 2011)

Ezio schrieb:
			
		

> Apple ist das wertvollste Unternehmen der Welt. Da ist ein "kleiner Stil" kaum möglich.



Bullshit. Google und cola sind extrem viel mehr wert!!!!! Also nicht übertrieben.
Und in Sachen Umsatz und Gewinn waren sie verdammt weit abgeschlagen!

Wie dem auch sei, ich weiß warum ich nix von denen hab. 
Was interessant wäre ist aber was passiert wenn mein SGS 2 mal ne macke hat. Dann habe ich ja am nächsten Tag ein neues in der Hand. Wenn aber keine verfügbar sind?


----------



## prost (19. August 2011)

> Was interessant wäre ist aber was passiert wenn mein SGS 2 mal ne macke  hat. Dann habe ich ja am nächsten Tag ein neues in der Hand. Wenn aber  keine verfügbar sind?


Würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## Ezio (19. August 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Bullshit. Google und cola sind extrem viel mehr wert!!!!! Also nicht übertrieben, mr. Fanboy.
> Und in Sachen Umsatz und Gewinn waren sie verdammt weit abgeschlagen!
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, ich weiß warum ich nix von denen hab.
> Was interessant wäre ist aber was passiert wenn mein SGS 2 mal ne macke hat. Dann habe ich ja am nächsten Tag ein neues in der Hand. Wenn aber keine verfügbar sind?


 
Fakt. Apple wertvollstes Unternehmen der Welt | B2B | futurezone.at: Technology-News


----------



## sensitron (19. August 2011)

selbst wenn Apple ALLE Android-Smartphones verbieten lässt.... würd ich mir trotzdem kein Iphone kaufen ;]

@ Ezio:

Würdest du freiwillig dein DHD mit Cyanogenmod wieder hergeben und gegen ein Iphone tauschen? Also ich nich


----------



## El Sativa (19. August 2011)

ey, leute, schonmal überlegt, was mit den appleverweigerern passiert, wenn steve seinen job richtig macht?
also lieber herr steve, wenn du irgendwas schlechtes gelesen hast, was ich verfasst habe, so tut es mir leid und ich wusste nicht was ich da schrieb, weil mich andere dazu angestachelt haben. falls es nicht zu spät ist, möchte ich auch ihrer partei beitreten dürfen. gegebenenfalls würde ich auch ein "apple schulungscamp" besuchen, um ein guter steveaner zu werden. 
heil steve.


----------



## Ezio (19. August 2011)

> Würdest du freiwillig dein DHD mit Cyanogenmod wieder hergeben und gegen ein Iphone tauschen? Also ich nich


Ja, definitiv. Würde aber kein neues iPhone kaufen, nur wenns ein Schnäppchen ist wie mein altes 4er.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. August 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Hier scheinen tatsächlich alle zu glauben, Apple seien die einzigen die andere Firmen verklagen. Wenn Samsung mal jemanden verklagt, interessiert das keinen weil ihre Publicity einen ******* wert ist.



Nö, das glaub hier niemand. Während andere allerdings klagen, um Lizenzgebühren zu kassieren, ist Apple eines der wenigen Unternehmen dieser Welt, die andere verklagen um diese aus dem Markt zu drängen. Wie der Patentexperte des ORF es so treffend ausdrückte: "Apple will zerstören." Tja, und wie man ein solches Verhalten auch nur ansatzweise noch verteidigen kann, der muss schon ein etwas gestörtes Gefühl für Gerechtigkeit haben. Oder ein Fanboy sein. 



Ezio schrieb:


> Apple ist das wertvollste Unternehmen der Welt. Da ist ein "kleiner Stil" kaum möglich. Jeder will sich wenn möglich einen Vorteil verschaffen, so ist die Wirtschaft. Wer nicht so denkt, kann sich gleich über Insolvenz Gedanken machen.



Apple ist nicht das wertvollste Unternehmen. Apple ist das Unternehmen mit der höchsten Marktkapitalisierung. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden: während ersteres wirklich etwas über ein Unternehmen aussagt, ist Zweiteres eher so ein "Bauchgefühl Dings" und überlebt meist nicht ein einziges schlechtes Gerücht, da sie nur auf dem Glauben baut, dass da in Zukunft noch was kommen mag.

Vor der "DotCom"-Blase hatten viele Unternehmen eine übelst hohe Marktkapitalisierung - über Nacht waren die "wertvollsten" Unternehmen plötzlich nicht mal mehr das Gebäude wert, in dem sie saßen. 



> Aber nur weil sie es nicht können! Dafür haben sie viel zu wenig Marktmacht.


 
Was definierst du als Marktmacht? Samsung alleine verkaufte im letzten Quartal annähernd so viele Smartphones wie Apple, und soll im nächsten Quartal Apple überholen. Bei Tablets kenne ich keine Zahlen, der Android Marktanteil soll aber bei mittlerweile 30% liegen - trotz dass kaum Tablets erhältlich sind. Tja und der Konzern "Samsung" insgesamt hat in etwa das dreifache an Umsatz, das 6-fache an Mitarbeitern, und ist alleine für ca 10% des Steueraufkommens Südkoreas verantwortlich. Sry, aber dagegen ist Apple immer noch noch ein Furz im Wind.

Nebenbei bemerkt hat ein Verkaufsverbot nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts mit Marktmacht zu tun, sondern damit ob Rechte des Antragstellers verletzt werden. Auch wenn der Antragsteller ein einsamer Freiberufler ist, der es noch nicht ein einziges mal geschafft hat, mit seiner Idee selbst Geld zu verdienen: entscheidet ein Gericht, dass das Produkt in ausreichendem Maße die Rechte des selben verletzt, so wird es ein permanentes Verkaufsverbot verfügen, auch gegen einen Multi-Milliarden-Konzern mit 99% Marktanteil. Beim Galaxy Tab 10.1 wird das wohl nicht der Fall sein, da erstens aus "Zufall" manipulierte Bilder eingereicht wurden, und zweitens das Konzept des Pads - mal wieder - nicht von Apple entwickelt wurde.




HobbyDaddler schrieb:


> Stimmt. Zudem war Apple der Erste, der verstanden hat, was die Kunden wollen.
> Die anderen sind eher mit auf den Zug gesprungen.



Falsch. Das haben sie nicht besser verstanden als andere. Allerdings hatte Apple den Vorteil, dass sie eine "Anfangs-Schwungmasse" von Fans hatten, die blind kauften, was der Konzern raus brachte. Diese sorgten dann für eine ausreichende Verbreitung, so dass sich der Großteil der Kunden, denen es im Prinzip egal ist, was sie kaufen sich nach dem Motto "Was alle haben kann ja nicht so schlecht sein..." für Apple entschieden. Das allerdings hat weder mit einer Featureliste oder sonstigen rationalen Entscheidungen zu tun. Was ist wohl wahrscheinlicher? Dass sich bei Apple zufälligerweise die einzigen fähigen Gehäuse-/GUI-Designer und Usability-Engineers der Welt befinden, oder dass es dem Großteil der Kunden schlicht egal ist, was sie kaufen, und sich für einen aktuellen Massengeschmack entscheiden? (Hinweise? Gibt es einen kritischen Punkt, ab dem eine Minderheitsmeinung zur Mehrheitsmeinung wird? | Telepolis)

Und bei jedem ach so innovativen Apple-Konzept findet man jedesmal zig Vorgänger-Ideen, die +/- das selbe Konzept beschreiben. Nur dass das meist (nicht von Apple ausgeführte) Forschungsarbeit oder ein erfolgloser nis mäßig erfolgreicher Versuch eines Konkurrenten war...


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2011)

Schön, dass mal wieder ein "Apple vs. beliebige Marke einsetzen"-Thread in Fanboy-Unterstellungen ausartet. Wie schon bei einigen anderen Threads dieser Themengruppe geschehen:

-CLOSED-


----------

